# Reserve intermitten Academy



## k1ngofsoccer22 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am in the reserve academy in the PCSD and wanted to know wat other employment i can do with this training while i wait for the next civil service exam.....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

you could wash the sheriff's car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

lol @ 94c...
I became a full-time law enforcement resume writer and job interviewer. 

In all seriousness, you can be a reserve/auxiliary/part-time officer in various towns (slightly more abundant in Central/Western Mass IMO) or you can become a campus police officer if you have an associates degree in CJ. There are opportunities at colleges and hospitals. Besides that, you can hang your certificate on your wall, and wait in line with the rest of us who have graduated from the good 'ol RIPA. Take all the tests possible, and interview for anything that you are qualified for. Take English courses, and 'watever' else could contribute to your effectiveness as a law enforcement professional. Get your LTC/First Responder/CPR as well.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

PCSD hiring everyone who sends in an application?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

You could always work at CMPSA :-D

Scott :rock:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> You could always work at CMPSA :-D
> 
> Scott :rock:


It's fun to work at the C.......M........PS.............A
It's fun to work at the C.......M........PS.............A


----------

